# Desperately seeking a specific ROM please...



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Greetings. After flashing a few roms and trying a few mods and doing a ton of reading and searches I'm stuck.

I decided I kind of like stock ICS pin the Razr. I'm looking for a Deodexed stock (or close) with int.d built in support. If it has a blacked out UI that would be a cherry.

My problem is that I love AOSP coming from a Galaxy Nexus but all the AOSP or Blur with AOSP roms I have tried either have wonky Bluetooth and or when I try to set the alarm clock it force closes.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Add a link if possible. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Try this one not sure about bluetooth 'cause i dont use it but everything works and its ics based

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php?/topic/4043-[Rom](Razr-Cdma)-Flick-1.8.0-[10/15/12]
[Rom](Razr-Cdma) Flick 1.8.0 [10/15/12

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Not exactly what I was looking for but about to backup and give it a try. Thanks. Will let you know what happens.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

I think i finally found a winner thanks. Clock and Alarms works as does Bluetooth. Got Smart Actions installed and even got Google Now working. Thanks again.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

Eclipse...., amazing

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Black Widow ICS, Awesome Rom!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

